# Neurofeedback/Biofeedback



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I was reading the book; Overcoming depersonalization & feelings of unreality.
And they suggest that biofeedback might work.

I quote; "Preliminary results suggest that it may be an effective treatment - at least in the short term.
Clinical trials are currently underway."

So what i want to ask is; Has somebody more information about this trials?
and if you have tried it yourself, how is the effectiveness of it?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neurofeedback


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

love of yourself,time and patience will get us through


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

After 10 horrible years i don`t have much time and patience anymore! Love of yourself cant cure me, please stay ontopic.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok, sorry to hear you have had it bad!

Im not sure , I have not read the book, so I havent even heard of these terms!! Good luck!

Robs x


----------



## WakingLife (Dec 12, 2008)

I was recently at a continuing education seminar on anxiety disorders for therapists/counselors/psychiatrists. Anyways the speaker was a doctor in behavioral therapy who was also a Vietnam vet who suffered PTSD (does that add to his cred? :| ). Anyways, long story short he was running this side business of selling biofeedback instruments. I was pretty skeptical, but a therapist I knew purchased one at $80 and lent it to me to play with since she knew I had trouble with anxiety. I have had no prior experience with biofeedback, but I was immediately impressed by how well it was at detecting stress in my thought patterns. It's a galvanic skin response sensor and all it does is measure electrical conductivity and converts it to a variable tone. First you put your fingers on two electrodes and turn a dial to calibrate it until you hear the sound. Then you relax, tense, think about whatever you want and listen to how it responds. It's fast and easy to bring the tone up with stressful thoughts, but it takes some time and focus to bring it down. It's the same tech that's used in a lie detector which it also seems to do. Well as I said earlier I just started using the thing and don't know if it's worth the money or how effective it is for DP/DR compared to just anxiety.

Details:
GSR2 - Manufacture date on box was 75' - Made in Canada

Seems to have good reviews on Amazon, except for a guy who tried it upside down and wasn't happy about the results. He may be right about cheaper alternative though, shop around, it's a really simple concept that should be cheaper than it is.


----------

